# What Gauge Wire for Battery Cables?



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I would run 4 ga. If you know how many amps your starter draws, you can google wire sizing chart.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with 4 gauge as a minimum. However all are not the same. You want hundreds of small strands vs fewer large strands. Most good marine rated wire will be manufactured this way.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Look online for a voltage drop chart. West Marine has a pretty good chart and explanation. You'll need to know amp draw for your starter. You know the voltage.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

..highly recommend these people--good service / great prices

https://tinnedmarinewire.com/wire/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

While looking to see what gauge wire you need - make certain you only use marine grade tinned copper wire - not standard automotive battery cable - you'll be glad you did...


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay-
I got some 2 gauge tinned wire and was ready to pull it through the starboard side under-gunwale conduit to the front compartment for the battery and found it won't fit with the other wires already in there. The existing conduit is only about 3/4" I.D. So I am thinking about putting some 1" PVC immediately below the present conduit to create a second one just for the battery cables. Does this sound OK or anybody have any other ideas on how to run cables from front of boat to back bulkhead where distribution blocks are?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like a plan or just wire loom it and tie to existing PVC. Pictures would help.


----------

